# What would be a better pet???



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

What would be a better pet
1.Guinea Pig
2.Rabbit
3.Hamster
4.Rat
5.Mouse

If there is more please add but what would be a better pet for a begginer?


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2009)

Sirian Hamster 

Really easy to look after and able to be handled.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I've only ever had hamsters but Rats are supposed to be great, really clever and really clean, but you do need a big cage for them. I really want a bunny aswell!

It depends what you want, each have their own needs and you can find out loads on the net!

My syrian is a wierdo who is scared of everything (even herself!) and sleeps in the most weirdest places and I have to clean poop off her because she isn't the cleanest of hamsters! She is cute though. We called her Misty, but originally we were thinking of Nora.... because she has little bat features... so Nora Batty! LOL

I love russian hamsters, they are so friendly and must more active than syrians, but they can be quite quick. I started off with them and it found it really easy when I got them! They were from a pet shop but already tame. I now have 3 of them, but ignore what pet shops say about them being allowed to stay together! They can't and they will kill each other! If you want hamsters that stay together, get robo's but they are bloody quick and I wouldn't get them if you are a beginner!

Char
xxx


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Personally, last year i would have said a Syrian hamster but now i'm going to say a gerbil. 

My 11 year old neice has had a syrian and she's going to be having a pair of gerbils from me and she prefers gerbils. She says that they're easier to handle and they're more friendly


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

I would say a Syrian hamster...they are the easiest to look after!


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

hhhhhhamsterrrrrr


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

A hamster would be my choice too, simply because they are adorable  However I also have a rabbit and guinea pigs, and they make great pets too. Rabbits are cuddly, whilst guinea pigs are active and like to chatter


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm a bit biased towards rats so I'll say rat  They're wonderfully friendly, really clean and massively intelligent, Mine have adapted to my sleeping pattern and wake up when I wake up so I can get them out and they're happy to play for hours. You can train them really easily and they're great fun to watch and play with. For beginers they're good as if you buy off a breeder, they're already hand tame so they're easy to handle and willing to come out and play at every oppurtunity . They're wonderful pets 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

Well i have had hamsters, a rat and now have a rabbit. 

My hamsters used to bite me all the time and so not so fussed on them anymore. 

my rat was very friendly and easy to look after. 

I also have a rabbit now but they are a lot more harder to look after. 

I for one didn't realise how much work it takes to look after rabbits and they are more expensive to keep as well. 

You need a lot of time to devote to a rabbit. 

I hope this info helps. 

kath xx


----------



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

well All the help is wonderful 
For Hamsters I'm scared of them because my friend got a dwarf and it bit her brother!And her dad and it supposevly really hurt


----------



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

well If you could please help me I'll think of a hamster and also of rats and a Guinea pig , Those are my three choises so far!!


----------



## pa2k84 (May 27, 2008)

rats would get my vote. Have had hamsters in the past but find rats far friendlier very happy to come out and play loving human attention and very easy to handle (especially boys).

Just to add not saying hamsters are not friendly and not easy to handle just saying in my opinion rats tolerate a lot more!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I think dwarf hamster bites only hurt when they really lay into you. I got a bad bite but it was only because I split 2 of them up during a fight so its understandable. Syrian bites hurt more I think. For hamsters I would say dwarves are the best.

I have never had rats but know people who have and they say they are really friendly and clever! Hamsters aren't all that clever!

Char
xxx


----------



## red_dwarf15 (Nov 17, 2008)

depends on what you want really. if you want a cuddly pet i would so go for a house rabbit, but they are a lot of work. if you want a nice easy pet to look after go for a hampster


----------



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

red_dwarf15 said:


> depends on what you want really. if you want a cuddly pet i would so go for a house rabbit, but they are a lot of work. if you want a nice easy pet to look after go for a hampster


Well What about a guinea pig? That's what I really want!!


----------



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

I appreciate any help on information on what your based on but thanks everyone who has already commented!!


----------



## red_dwarf15 (Nov 17, 2008)

Animals548 said:


> Well What about a guinea pig? That's what I really want!!


ive never had a guinea pig sorry so i cant comment on that


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

We've had ferrets, Hamsters, rats and Guinea pigs and Rabbits in the past.
Now we have guinea pigs and dogs. I can only comment on the animals we had.
I would say the Rats and Guinea pigs were the easiest and friendliest of all of mine.
Guinea pigs 'talk' which is great fun and are a nice size to handle, especially for responsible and gentle children. They don't bite which is also a bonus.
Rats are great fun, very intelligent and easy to handle, we used to build mazes for our to explore - the only reason we don't have any now is that the OH was very allergic so when they passed away we got the guinea pigs instead.
The hamsters we had were a mixed bag 1 was fantastic and could be handled really well, 1 was a mini devil and bit everything that went into it's cage and the other just slept.


----------



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

Well I hope my parents will let me get a pet but keep commenting!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I think guinea pigs make excellent pets and they very rarely bite. I've never been bitten by one anyway and I've had them for years. We have eight at the moment. If you get one though you are better off with the short haired variety because the long haired ones get knotted if you don't groom them regularly.


----------



## petjeffery (Apr 6, 2009)

i think you should try degus have to keep them in pairs male and male or female and female but thay so loving and so sweet i have got three now and thay get on so well


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

what cage have you got for your degus? my bf really wants some (not for about 2 years though) how expensive are they to keep and vet fees ect?

and animal was it you who started the thread about getting a bunny? sorry i cant remember


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> what cage have you got for your degus? my bf really wants some (not for about 2 years though) how expensive are they to keep and vet fees ect?
> 
> and animal was it you who started the thread about getting a bunny? sorry i cant remember


I keep my 5 in a huge chinchilla cage 
Their not that expensive to keep but they can be expensive in terms of vets bills.


----------



## petjeffery (Apr 6, 2009)

hi good on him i have three i keep mine in a very big chinchilla cage that i have adpited at the bottom because if thay are on metal all the time thay get a very painfull thing called buble foot you have to becare what you feed them because thay are very prone to diabeters so not sweet treats or fatty thing but other than that they are really loving and sweet all way pleased to see you it can be very dear at the vet like most small anmals 
the other thing is you must never hold them by there tail as it is a defence thing it falls of and thay can bleed to death but the vet can sort it out hope this helps let me know if there is any thing eles you want to know 



foxxy cleopatra said:


> what cage have you got for your degus? my bf really wants some (not for about 2 years though) how expensive are they to keep and vet fees ect?
> 
> and animal was it you who started the thread about getting a bunny? sorry i cant remember


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

hamsters get that food thing too! i see quite a few in the adoption bit...its really sad  are they friendly as in will they sit on your hand or will the dash off?


----------



## petjeffery (Apr 6, 2009)

the ones i have got are really great thay love to sit there and let you rub there ears and belly sometime thay run a bit but most of the time thay good as gold i have read on other forms that people let them roam about the home thay dont have a cage just live were thay feel like lol 
i would not be with out them now



foxxy cleopatra said:


> hamsters get that food thing too! i see quite a few in the adoption bit...its really sad  are they friendly as in will they sit on your hand or will the dash off?


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> hamsters get that food thing too! i see quite a few in the adoption bit...its really sad  are they friendly as in will they sit on your hand or will the dash off?


degus can't have any fruit at all, not even little bits. They also need additional vitamin C in their diets.
Degus will normally dash off your hand although some will stay put. A couple of mine will stay in my hand


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

hhhhaa sorry i meant foot thing! lol not food thing! lol god i look stupid on this forum sometimes! my bf loves to look at them, but he is worried that if he gets some they wont come out for a cuddle (i have turned him into a softy) lol. he homes they sell t [email protected] dont look big enough, they look like they need a lot of room! have you by any chance got links to the cages you have? 
ooo and im [email protected] they had a chinchilla in with the degus...is this oky? ive never liked the look of chinchillas...but OMG they looked SO cute together!!! :O


----------



## *Liil-roo* (Apr 30, 2009)

_*Guinea pigs are quite amusing and easy to look after!!!.. they love attention!!!
*_


----------



## petjeffery (Apr 6, 2009)

and for anything eles i may have missed try going to Degu World-Feeding

it called degu world just for degus



foxxy cleopatra said:


> hamsters get that food thing too! i see quite a few in the adoption bit...its really sad  are they friendly as in will they sit on your hand or will the dash off?


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

oooo nice thanks


----------



## petjeffery (Apr 6, 2009)

here is a link for a cage it very smailer to mine but mine does not have the legs

Critter 3 Cage For Rats, Ferrets, Chinchillas,Degu : Chinchilla : Chipmunk



foxxy cleopatra said:


> hhhhaa sorry i meant foot thing! lol not food thing! lol god i look stupid on this forum sometimes! my bf loves to look at them, but he is worried that if he gets some they wont come out for a cuddle (i have turned him into a softy) lol. he homes they sell t [email protected] dont look big enough, they look like they need a lot of room! have you by any chance got links to the cages you have?
> ooo and im [email protected] they had a chinchilla in with the degus...is this oky? ive never liked the look of chinchillas...but OMG they looked SO cute together!!! :O


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

thank youuuuuu


----------



## petjeffery (Apr 6, 2009)

its nice to help someone eles for a change lol



foxxy cleopatra said:


> thank youuuuuu


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

I have these cages for my Degu's brilliant :thumbup1: with pull out bottoms so mess 
John Hopewell (Marketing) Rotherham South Yorkshire, Chinchilla Cages - Degu Cage - Degus Exercise Wheels - Cages - Animal Cages - Rat Cage - Ezi-Filla - Ezi - Easy - Automatic Water Drinking Systems - Guinea Pig Runs - Rabbit Feed Hoppers - Birds -


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

oooo thats huge! i like it!!! need to wait to get a house house though! why are they all so ugly though!? cant they do a coloured one


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

That is true  think they only cater for the animals, not for us!


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

I've got one of these to it's quite stylish 
CHINCHILLA RAT FERRET CAT CAGE ON WHEELS NEW on eBay, also, Chinchillas, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 05-May-09 21:00:00 BST)


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Here it is all dressed up i took out the mesh shelves and replaced it with all wood :thumbup:


----------



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> what cage have you got for your degus? my bf really wants some (not for about 2 years though) how expensive are they to keep and vet fees ect?
> 
> and animal was it you who started the thread about getting a bunny? sorry i cant remember


yeah it was me but as I was doing research All of it said how much harder bunnys are to care for than Guinea pigs!


----------



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

*Liil-roo* said:


> _*Guinea pigs are quite amusing and easy to look after!!!.. they love attention!!!
> *_


I know and they look soo cute!


----------



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

Well I still need help on your commenting on the real subject!


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

are you the person who started the thread about getting a bunny? sorry i have a bad memory!


----------



## c.holland (May 6, 2009)

I would definitely recommend gerbils. I had several growing up and they're amazing to watch if you fill a large glass container (like a fish aquarium) with sand and soil..they make all sorts of burrows..you can watch them! Never grew old. 
I found hamsters get a bit samey after a while. 
Also had rats, also very good but probably best for older children. Rats also need a big cage..they managed to escape (I still don't know how!) and they used to steal my brothers things like socks, pencils etc and store them..we'd find them when we cleaned them out! They were also very interested in new people and would climb out of their cage in the middle of the night to investigate people if we ever had sleepovers as children. We found them very funny and very charasmatic..not sure if our guests thought the same!


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

c.holland said:


> I would definitely recommend gerbils. I had several growing up and they're amazing to watch if you fill a large glass container (like a fish aquarium) with sand and soil..they make all sorts of burrows..you can watch them! Never grew old.
> I found hamsters get a bit samey after a while.
> Also had rats, also very good but probably best for older children. Rats also need a big cage..they managed to escape (I still don't know how!) and they used to steal my brothers things like socks, pencils etc and store them..we'd find them when we cleaned them out! They were also very interested in new people and would climb out of their cage in the middle of the night to investigate people if we ever had sleepovers as children. We found them very funny and very charasmatic..not sure if our guests thought the same!


I agree :thumbup:


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

I think mice would be a good beginers pet , my grandson has just got some and they very good to handle and interesting.


----------



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> are you the person who started the thread about getting a bunny? sorry i have a bad memory!


Yes I was!


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

ooo cool! did you read all my points about why you should get a hamster  lol  i love love love my hamsters! you seem mature enought to have a pet though....

my mum is really..ermm mean to put it in some words lol...i had a cat, but she didnt like ''rodents'' so now im at uni i have 7 hamsters  wooop!


----------



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

well i'm still in school!


----------

